# Valencian Region pushing to extend 90/180 rule



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

BREXIT: Valencia region pushes to give Brits more than 90 days in Spain


Valencian authorities are actively campaigning for UK nationals to not have their time on Spain’s Costa Blanca limited or determined by the Schengen rules that now apply to them, with the regional president calling for “Brexit to be as Brexit-less as possible”.




www.thelocal.es


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The problem is that while it might favour Valencia it has little importance for those regions not so dependent on tourism and basically as long as disputes over Gibraltar exist there is no way the Spanish government are going to start changing immigration rules to favour one nationality over another. Besides Snr Puig was just drumming up a bit of business for Valencia at a an expo- it is nothing but a pleasant gesture.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Mark427 said:


> BREXIT: Valencia region pushes to give Brits more than 90 days in Spain
> 
> 
> Valencian authorities are actively campaigning for UK nationals to not have their time on Spain’s Costa Blanca limited or determined by the Schengen rules that now apply to them, with the regional president calling for “Brexit to be as Brexit-less as possible”.
> ...


So what about ALL the other Brit residents in the rest of Spain then???

The Costa Del Sol has thousands of second homers, my cousin has a house in Murcia, will she be able to come over for longer??? 
And if not, why not, thats discrimination that is..

Will this be something you have to apply for?? (ooo I foresee 'special' visa for 'special' people costing many € a year, hopefully).

All Senior Puig is worried about is a loss of revenue, I doubt he actually 'cares' about the poor Brits with two homes who want to be treated differently from the 99.9% of other 3rd Country nationals, who may like to spend more time here but who's country didn't vote to loose the freedom of movement, as it was never offered or available to them in the first place.

Will we see, oh I don't know Canada asking for its citizens to be allowed in for more time because 20 of them have second homes in Barcelona??? 

Is this actually something that Spain CAN DO or does it go against any EU ruling??
Also whats to stop those from arriving in Spain and then spending 179 days travelling around the rest of the of the bloc and then coming back to Spain and ******ing off back to Blighty on day 180.?
And will they then be prevented from coming back again for another 180 days...?????

All questions from me unfortunately. I have no issue with rule changes as long as everyone is able to avail themselves of it, not just an elite few.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Barriej said:


> So what about ALL the other Brit residents in the rest of Spain then???
> 
> The Costa Del Sol has thousands of second homers, my cousin has a house in Murcia, will she be able to come over for longer???
> And if not, why not, thats discrimination that is..
> ...



Obviously regions cant decide immigration law. It's just a bit of faff for the Engish Speaking newspaper. Click- bait for Brits!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Barriej said:


> So what about ALL the other Brit residents in the rest of Spain then???


It doesn't affect residents, we can stay all year in all of Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> So what about ALL the other Brit residents in the rest of Spain then???
> 
> The Costa Del Sol has thousands of second homers, my cousin has a house in Murcia, will she be able to come over for longer???
> And if not, why not, thats discrimination that is..
> ...


Spain could indeed create a new visa for 3rd country citizens. But yes, it would have to be a country-wide decision & also apply to all 3rd country citizens, not just Brits. Pehaps a six month temporary 'resident' visa. France has something along those lines already. 

The way the Schengen rules work, it's 90 days in 180 throughout the entire Schengen region, so even with such a visa, they'd still only be able to spend max 90 days in the rest of Schengen. The 'temporary residency' would only cover Spain.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Overandout said:


> It doesn't affect residents, we can stay all year in all of Spain!


Made a mistake, it should have said 'entitled people who want their cake and to eat it'


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Hell hath no fury like Brit Residents hating other Brits.


----------

